# Introduction, and questions on a mud machine



## Gad (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi guys, I just recently got started with a whole new fascination and passion with going through some nasty mud with any machine I could get my hands on. I currently have a 14 honda rancher which I've done a lot of the work on myself in the mods, but soon to realize I was beefing up a machine that wasn't really built for the terrain in which I want to scape. 

Here's an image of my current machine:










As you can see the mods are nice but not quite able to make it through even some of the simplest mud pits. I.. Want... Mud... 

So here's my question: which bike is best for me? And let's say from a stock point of view. I'm not going into any competitions or anything of that sort, I just want to be able to handle any mud pit or stream that I can find on a maybe harder than typical trail. 

Here are the two big ones I've been looking at. The 2014 artic cat mud pro 700 and the 2014 outlander 800 x mr. I really like the mud pro, probably because I haven't test driven the outlander yet, it felt really nice under me. The prices are only about 1000$ apart which is negligible in my case. 

Any ideas? Which so you prefer? Which is better at stock? Which can handle mud better? Which is more durable? Which one will inject the most mud into my blood.  

Thanks all.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have seen both out on the trails and they both do good. The Can am is probably more popular around my area. I don't know a lot about the ranchers, but I would have to say you are not doing it any justice with those tires. I have seen videos of modded hondas that will go deeper and further than I ever felt comfortable on my lifted and snorkeled brute. 

Good luck with whatever you choose. Just remember the more electronics and features a quad has on it, the more that will go wrong when submerged in water. 

P.S. They should change the name of the site from mudinmyblood to Modsinmyblood cause that is the real addiction. Every time, I think this is the last mod I am going to do and my quad will be perfect, someone posts up something new and that goes out the window. Guess my point is even if you get a stock mud machine you are going to think of something to do to make it better. It NEVER ends.


----------



## Gad (Dec 6, 2014)

I read that putting much larger tires on a basic rancher would not be a good idea because it doesn't have differential lock and the gear ratio isn't good enough to spin bigger tires. When I learned this is when I realized I was dumping money into a machine that wasn't built for the pits, I began the search for a new bike. 

Do the warranties cover electrical if water damaged? I know that I read the mud pro had the snorkel covered on the warranty, so wouldn't that cover electrical too?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The Ranchers are great bikes if you put the gear reduction in it. And no the warranty will not cover most electrical problems if you have gotten them wet because the manual still says not to go over the floorboards in water, even being a Mudpro. It really all depends on your dealer. I have an awsome local Arctic Cat dealer here and they fixed everything that ever went wrong with my kitty while it still had warranty. And they knew from day one it was gonna stay in the deep mud. Still have mine, they are very tough bikes. You wouldn't be disappointed in it thats for sure. On the other hand it's like pulling teeth to get Canned Ham to warranty anything on there bikes. Got a buddy in a law suit with them right now over a commander. He paid for extended warranty but they never even did the paperwork and sent it in. Now when he needs it they tell him he has no warranty and they aren't gonna fix it, top end started smoking, never been drowned, trail ridden.


----------



## Gad (Dec 6, 2014)

Would it just be a better idea to throw in the gear reduction and get some bigger tires? There are many things I liked about the mudpro. It had electronic shift and power steering. My life seemed so much easier with those. My rancher has neither. I'm really leaning towards the can am if I can get a half decent warranty. I mean I'd have it in clear writing that they will cover problems if they arise.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Welcome to MIMB. Seeing as if you already have a great bike,,, why not get some smaller sized outlaws, a 2" lift and gear reduction. You will than have what you need to hit the nasty stuff and than some. As for the big bore bikes you are concidering, the power from what you are used to will be the biggest game changer. From my experiance with owning a mud pro, I can not recommend that bike to you. Also from my experiance I always see mud pros sitting it out on the sidelines broke and not running. Just like the one I had. As for the outty, I see more and more of them out in the mud. Hopefully some kitty and can am riders will chime in for you.


----------



## Gad (Dec 6, 2014)

Any good links as to where to buy the outlaws and gear reduction?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Gear reduction kit:

Honda Gear Reduction

They will also have your OLs

Sorry Jon..


----------



## Gad (Dec 6, 2014)

That's for a 2013. Mines a 2014. Will they fit?


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

*outlaws*

for outlaws go to highlifter.com


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Gad said:


> That's for a 2013. Mines a 2014. Will they fit?


It's a Honda. They never change anything.


----------



## Gad (Dec 6, 2014)

I went all out... 










2015 Can Am 800R Xmr. 

So know the question is to how to trick it out further. 

Has 30 inch gorillas, snorkel, rad relo... Lol what else.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice choice ditching the honda. You cant go wrong with the power of a v-twin


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Gad said:


> I went all out...
> 
> 2015 Can Am 800R Xmr.
> 
> ...


 If It was me I'd leave it alone for a while just for the warranty...but that's just me. Looks sweet man, congrats!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

leave it stock until the warranty goes out. well maybe do some clutch work. Lol. I test drove one of them at quadna mud nationals (mn). great machine plenty of power good ride.


----------



## Gad (Dec 6, 2014)

Here's a video of the first time playing with it. 

404 Not Found

Lol it won't let me post link it as a z z in I and it thinks it's a bad word...

Here's link shortened 
http://goo.gl/cQTMRM


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice bike.


----------

